# Anyway to use a 2.5TB drive with JMFS Live



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I know that the TP will not support a 2.5TB drive but that's what WD sent me as a warranty replacement for a bad 2Tb drive that was in a friends TP. So what I want to know is if I can use the 2.5Tb drive in a TP using JMFS Live CD from an original TP image and just get the same space as a 2Tb drive or will the process fail??


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

My understanding is it isn't jmfs that will cough on this, it's the Tivo. So the question isn't will jmfs work, it's will the Tivo see the entire drive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Soapm said:


> My understanding is it isn't jmfs that will cough on this, it's the Tivo. So the question isn't will jmfs work, it's will the Tivo see the entire drive.


JMFS works great and reports back 2.2TB, but the TP will not boot, TiVo can't see the drive, an XP computer can't either without downloading some special software, Windows 7 can see it if you format using the GP format option, at that point Windows 7 will see a 2.5Tb drive but you can't boot off the drive. Some free WD software may make the drive boot-able but that does not help in use in the TP.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> JMFS works great and reports back 2.2TB, but the TP will not boot, TiVo can't see the drive, an XP computer can't either without downloading some special software, Windows 7 can see it if you format using the GP format option, at that point Windows 7 will see a 2.5Tb drive but you can't boot off the drive. Some free WD software may make the drive boot-able but that does not help in use in the TP.


You need to raise hell with WD.

If the drive that went bad was a 512 byte sector drive, insist on the same in the replacement.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> You need to raise hell with WD.
> 
> If the drive that went bad was a 512 byte sector drive, insist on the same in the replacement.


Because WD warranty is for the same or better drive, WD said they met their requirements as 2.5Tb is better than 2Tb (except for the TiVo). Also the 2.5Tb drive has more value than a 2Tb drive, it just the hassle factor WD put me through.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

lessd said:


> Because WD warranty is for the same or better drive, WD said they met their requirements as 2.5Tb is better than 2Tb (except for the TiVo). Also the 2.5Tb drive has more value than a 2Tb drive, it just the hassle factor WD put me through.


Put the 2tb image on and let it run in the Tivo until prices come down. Then you can get another 2tb and have your replacement 2.5 for storage.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Put the 2tb image on and let it run in the Tivo until prices come down. Then you can get another 2tb and have your replacement 2.5 for storage.


Provided it will work with a drive bigger than 2TB, regardless of what size the bootpage says it is.

Seems I read that TiVos choke on 3TB drives, regardless of image size, not sure about 2.5s.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> Provided it will work with a drive bigger than 2TB, regardless of what size the bootpage says it is.
> 
> Seems I read that TiVos choke on 3TB drives, regardless of image size, not sure about 2.5s.


It also chokes on the 2.5Tb drive, will not even see the drive even with a direct copy of an original drive with no expansion. Even Windows 7 on my two your old computer has to format the drive in GP mode to use the drive a a 2.5Tb storage drive, without some additional software you can't boot off a 2.5Tb drive unless you format it as a 2.2Tb drive, a pain.


----------

